# HCAR



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I mean, right now I'm not willing to shell out $5k for one, but that could change. This thing looks like fun.









H.C.A.R. Package


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD31v5Rziag&feature=youtu.be https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7IpiI_RLkg&feature=youtu.be HCARs will be shipped by the end of November. View H.C.A.R. Specifications Here View H.C.A.R. Related Accessories Here Requires Shipment to FFL Dealer Call for Dealer...



www.oowinc.com


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I just threw up a little...

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> I think I just threw up a little...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


.30-06 is a man's round. It might cause some nausea in some of you.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> .30-06 is a man's round. It might cause some nausea in some of you.



30.06 is an old boring man’s round. If you hunt with a 30.06 you’re 50+ years old or gay.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

30-06 is only cool in a Garand. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> 30-06 is only cool in a Garand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk



Or Browning M1919


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Saying that .308 is in the same boat. Boring.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Saying that .308 is in the same boat. Boring.


Agreed, but a lot more interesting and functional platforms that aren't 5k

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Buncha soft shouldered homos.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Buncha soft shouldered homos.



I’ve dated women that hit harder than a .06.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I’ve dated women that hit harder than a .06.


Good for you. I wouldn’t know, I'm not into pegging.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

did not see how much it weighs , i might need a gun bearer 



Splittine said:


> 30.06 is an old boring man’s round. If you hunt with a 30.06 you’re 50+ years old or gay.


Glad I am only old . 50 years ago i hunted with a Remington 742 BDL 3006 deluxe with basket weave and loved the rife.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Deja vu said:


> did not see how much it weighs , i might need a gun bearer
> 
> 
> Glad I am only old . 50 years ago i hunted with a Remington 742 BDL 3006 deluxe with basket weave and loved the rife.



Those are cool stocks. Don’t see many anymore.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If I'm gonna throw down 5K, ill invest a tad more fer a 50 or 416!!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I think this guy would have a different opinion of a 30-06.
Justifiably so..









Carlos Hathcock - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I think this guy would have a different opinion of a 30-06.
> Justifiably so..
> 
> 
> ...



He fits my demographic.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Splittine said:


> He fits my demographic.


Only half of it. He would just be old, certainly not boring.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Walton County said:


> Only half of it. He would just be old, certainly not boring.



True. Dude probably had some insane stories.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Y'all crack me up.... LMMFAO!

That rifle is a lil'fugly, but the 30.06 is a venerable round.

Hathcock was a true badass, fuck DragQueen story time, gimme Hathcock's Sniper Stories!

As for .308... I've three.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

My deer rifle is a ruger #1 in 7 rem mag , but the ol ought 6 has been a killer in its day , and still is.


----------

